# Concentrate recommendation



## Vaporator00 (10/9/18)

Sup DIY Gurus! 

Looking for a pineapple concentrate that goes well with FSA Double Mango. Something that's a bit more tart than sweet. Tried TFA Pineapple but it's not what I'm looking for. 

Any recommendations would be most welcome.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Vaporator00 (11/9/18)

..... (the sounds of crickets) .....

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Andre (11/9/18)

I am still looking for a pineapple concentrate, which comes close to the real fruit and is not just a pineapple juice. CAP Golden Pineapple seems to be very popular, but probably not tart enough for your purposes. Same with INW Pineapple. Molinberry Funky Pineapple is promising on the tongue test.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Constantbester (11/9/18)

@RichJB @KZOR @Chukin'Vape maybe you guys can also help?

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Chukin'Vape (11/9/18)

Vaporator00 said:


> Sup DIY Gurus!
> 
> Looking for a pineapple concentrate that goes well with FSA Double Mango. Something that's a bit more tart than sweet. Tried TFA Pineapple but it's not what I'm looking for.
> 
> Any recommendations would be most welcome.



CBE Double Pineapple is banging (FSA Double Pineapple is the same as CBE) - I have not tried mixing these two together. Not sure about the pairing - you might need some Dragon Fruit TFA to blend these two fruits into one (Triacetin in TFA Dragon Fruit is a emulsifier). 

The only other pineapple worth trying is CAP Golden Pineapple - these two might actually blend.

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 2


----------



## Vaporator00 (11/9/18)

Andre said:


> I am still looking for a pineapple concentrate, which comes close to the real fruit and is not just a pineapple juice. CAP Golden Pineapple seems to be very popular, but probably not tart enough for your purposes. Same with INW Pineapple. Molinberry Funky Pineapple is promising on the tongue test.




Seems like some more trial and error is in order

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Chukin'Vape (11/9/18)

Vaporator00 said:


> Seems like some more trial and error is in order



CBE Double Mango is still pretty unknown - so there is not that much information on it. Mango & Banana is a good pairing also - I have a recipe for that. But not the Pineapple vibe you are going for.

http://e-liquid-recipes.com/recipe/2448418/BaMangoMi

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## KZOR (11/9/18)

@Constantbester .....I am not regarded as a serious DIY by many on this forum so i will rather let the experts answer.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SarChasm (11/9/18)

Are you trying to re-create that Zeus juice?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Chukin'Vape (11/9/18)

Andre said:


> I am still looking for a pineapple concentrate, which comes close to the real fruit and is not just a pineapple juice. CAP Golden Pineapple seems to be very popular, but probably not tart enough for your purposes. Same with INW Pineapple. Molinberry Funky Pineapple is promising on the tongue test.



You have to give CBE Double Pineapple a go then - its such a vibrant pineapple, I think that Pineapple is the new Mango. Mark my words!

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## RenaldoRheeder (11/9/18)

KZOR said:


> @Constantbester .....I am not regarded as a serious DIY by many on this forum so i will rather let the experts answer.



Bah humbug - don't sell yourself short there mate 


Sent by iDad's iPhone

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Funny 1


----------



## RichJB (11/9/18)

Pineapple is tricky. TFA's is chemical sharpness, FW is no bueno, FA's is onions and rubber for many, Inw and Cap Golden are both decent but not stellar. In the absence of winners from the major brands, I'd echo @Chukin'Vape and maybe give the CBE a go. The MB Funky is also apparently good. Although why MB called it funky, when pineapple flavours are known for... being funky (and not in a good way)... is a mystery.

Reactions: Like 4 | Thanks 1


----------



## Bulldog (11/9/18)

KZOR said:


> @Constantbester .....I am not regarded as a serious DIY by many on this forum so i will rather let the experts answer.


@KZOR there are 9832 members, 7 don't think you are a serious DIY, 9765 think you are and the remaining 60 must still find out.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3 | Funny 1


----------



## Adephi (11/9/18)

KZOR said:


> @Constantbester .....I am not regarded as a serious DIY by many on this forum so i will rather let the experts answer.


You don't answer to the "many". You answer to those that are interested in your opinion.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## Vilaishima (11/9/18)

Chukin'Vape said:


> You have to give CBE Double Pineapple a go then - its such a vibrant pineapple, I think that Pineapple is the new Mango. Mark my words!



I don't know about that. I love pineapple fruit but I hate anything pineapple flavoured. After having my first Corex Cold & Flu medicine many, many years ago I still swear by it's effectiveness but I cannot stand the taste and because of it everything pineapple flavoured to me tastes like Corex.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Vaporator00 (11/9/18)

SarChasm said:


> Are you trying to re-create that Zeus juice?



Or something similar

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Chukin'Vape (11/9/18)

Vilaishima said:


> I don't know about that. I love pineapple fruit but I hate anything pineapple flavoured. After having my first Corex Cold & Flu medicine many, many years ago I still swear by it's effectiveness but I cannot stand the taste and because of it everything pineapple flavoured to me tastes like Corex.


Corex PTSD - don't ruin it for everyone now! Lol

PINEAPPLE is the new mango, this is my prediction - I'm sticking with it.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## SarChasm (11/9/18)

What was the rest of the profile?
Pineapple aside of course.


Vaporator00 said:


> Or something similar



Sent from my SM-G900H using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Vaporator00 (11/9/18)

SarChasm said:


> What was the rest of the profile?
> Pineapple aside of course.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900H using Tapatalk



From what I can pick up so far, just the CBE/FSA Mango everyone is using and some ice

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## NorsemanReviews (11/9/18)

Pineapple Inawera is a good one to try out.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## SarChasm (11/9/18)

Vaporator00 said:


> From what I can pick up so far, just the CBE/FSA Mango everyone is using and some ice


Hmmm, no lychee involved?
With or without, seems simple enough. Will you have a beta tester ready by next meet? 

Sent from my SM-G900H using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Vaporator00 (12/9/18)

SarChasm said:


> Hmmm, no lychee involved?
> With or without, seems simple enough. Will you have a beta tester ready by next meet?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900H using Tapatalk



On further testing it doesn't seem to be the double mango... Back to the drawong board I guess

Reactions: Like 2


----------

